# Doe Kidded but No Udder Development No MIlk



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

My friend has a doe and she gave birth a few days ago. She never got big at all throught the pregnancy and we questioned even if she was pregnant. She had one little girl. Her udder has not developed at all nor filled with milk. What should be done if anything to get the doe's udder to develop and milk to come in? Thanks All


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~bump~ Never had this happen to me. I am interested in answers in case it ever does.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This throws me as well. I am wondering how old that doe is, what type of doe it is and whether or not she had good weight.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have had a doe kid & her udder start out smaller than usual then when the baby/babies start nursing & the milk start coming in more heavily their udder gets bigger & more full.

Has your friend made sure she doesn't have any milk at all? Could she just be small but if you let the doeling nurse more milk would come in maybe?
Never have heard of anyone having a doe with no milk what so ever after kidding. I sure hope someone else here does & can give some advice for your friend. Wish I could be of help.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I've heard a lot this year of does kidding without any milk. I had a Boer doe kid about three weeks ago with nothing - not a drop. She had developed an udder and started producing some milk a few days later, but not a lot. I'm still supplementing her kids with 2 bottles a day, and they also help themselves from the other does as well as nursing from the mom.

I'd check the doe for worms, give her a good multi-vitamin shot, as well as a selenium shot. Not much else you can do, except wait and see.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I would say the doe is approx. a year in age. She is Nubian. As of yesterday-Monday-she still had no milk at all. Friend is bottle feeding the doe from milk from another doe as well as a little milk I have been giving her to use. The doe is a small sized doe in stature.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Is she CAE positive?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> ~bump~ Never had this happen to me. I am interested in answers in case it ever does.


I had it happen. The culprit: Poor nutrition. In some cases, because they weren't fed right, in others, because they couldn't absorb anything.



farmerjohn said:


> I would say the doe is approx. a year in age. She is Nubian. As of yesterday-Monday-she still had no milk at all. Friend is bottle feeding the doe from milk from another doe as well as a little milk I have been giving her to use. The doe is a small sized doe in stature.


How much does she weigh?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I had it happen with a doe from extremely good milking lines who was in good flesh. She produced, but she produced very, very little. She did not seem to have any contractions when she went into labor, either. Pat Morford said it could have been milk fever, that the symptoms are not always textbook cases...this doe's dam had died of milk fever. I wound up culling the doe after a year or two.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a smaller statue doeling that was not meant to be bred this year however the buck had other plans one day while giving them the once over I felt a not of meat on the rear of her udder so I checked the other 2 that are the same age one was the same the other had nothing. So I sent in tests on toss 2 one is pregnant and the other is not since this I can only figure is a through the fence breeding I have no dates but her udder has not progressed at all. Last years kid crop was from a buck that obviously grows out slowly. The 2 bucks I purchased have grown out well on the same feed regimen, with corrid and vaccines all the same. I just hope she can handle the birth. I think she would be far along enough to see changes but she still looks like a small non pregnant doe. I am hoping for small babies to make delivery easy.


farmerjohn said:


> I would say the doe is approx. a year in age. She is Nubian. As of yesterday-Monday-she still had no milk at all. Friend is bottle feeding the doe from milk from another doe as well as a little milk I have been giving her to use. The doe is a small sized doe in stature.


----------

